# Hindi & Urdu: bane rahiye



## Alfaaz

Background: One can often hear the phrase "humaare saath bane rahiye" being used by news anchors/correspondents in the newsroom to address those located elsewhere. 
Other phrases are: رابطہ قائم برقرار رکھیے : rabitah qaaim/brqaraar rakhiye.

Questions: Does using the phrase "humaare saath bane rahiye" in such a context make sense (kisi se bana ke rakhna seems more like keeping/being at friendly terms with someone)? What would be the Hindi equivalent of rabitah to use in the situation/phrase described above? If the line gets disconnected, would one say something like "woh bigaR gae" (kind of opposite of "baney"...)?


----------



## Illuminatus

"bane rahna" here doesn't really mean the same as "banaa ke rakhna". 

Usually, this is used by presenters on television to request their viewers to not swap channels during ad-breaks. 

So, "bane rahiye" here means the same as "stick around with us/stay with us"

No, you won't contrast this with _bigaR gaye_


----------



## BP.

Are you sure you're not mis-hearing some other phrase, because this sounds odd to me.


----------



## Alfaaz

Illuminatus: Thanks for replying! I guess my question would then be: Apart from the phrase "humare saath _bane_ rahiye", what would be a more formal/shudh Hindi way of conveying a similar message (rabitah barqaraar rakhna/stay on the line)? 

BP: I think that is the phrase used on Hindi news channels...; on Urdu channels it usually something as follows: 

"shehr _____ se hamare numainde alif humain tazah tareen tabeeliyon se aagah kr rahe hein 
Alif, aap humare saath rabitah barqaraar rakhiye
Nazreen, dusri jaanib hamzah hamain bata rahein hain..."


----------



## BP.

Thanks for the reply. I've given up watching any news years ago so I wouldn't have known.


----------



## greatbear

Alfaaz said:


> Illuminatus: Thanks for replying! I guess my question would then be: Apart from the phrase "humare saath _bane_ rahiye", what would be a more formal/shudh Hindi way of conveying a similar message (rabitah barqaraar rakhna/stay on the line)?



What do you mean by "shudh" Hindi, since "bane rahiye" is 100 percent Hindi? In addition, the usage is also very formal, and outside of those news channels, one would hardly find it. One also hears, especially on radio, "kahiN jaayiegaa nahiN".


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> Background: One can often hear the phrase "humaare saath bane rahiye" being used by news anchors/correspondents in the newsroom to address those located elsewhere.
> Other phrases are: رابطہ قائم برقرار رکھیے : rabitah qaaim/barqaraar rakhiye.
> 
> Questions: Does using the phrase "humaare saath bane rahiye" in such a context make sense (kisi se bana ke rakhna seems more like keeping/being at friendly terms with someone)? What would be the Hindi equivalent of rabitah to use in the situation/phrase described above? If the line gets disconnected, would one say something like "woh bigaR gae" (kind of opposite of "baney"...)?



Alfaaz, I would tend to agree with BP. "hamaare saath bane rahiye" does sound odd to my ears too. If it indeed means "Stay with us/Don't go away" as Illuminatus has indicated, then I am sure there must be a more elegant way to express this message. "hamaare saath (hii) rahiye/kahiiN jaa'ie mat" would be quite appropriate.

"raabitah barqaraar/qaa'im rakhiye" does not have the same significance as "Stay with us". This is more "Keep in touch". If the communication line gets cut, on Urdu channels one is likely to hear, " (afsos hai kih) hamaaraa raabitah munqata3 ho gayaa hai",


----------



## Alfaaz

greatbear: Interesting! It seemed casual; There is no doubt that _"bane rahiye" is 100 percent Hindi"._ By "shudh" Hindi, I meant what would be another word to replace "bane" (which seemed casual, at first) with something similar in meaning to _connected/rabitah/ in contact/on line, etc._ Google Translate gives "sampark" and Shabdkosh gives "nirvāha karna" for "maintain" , so could one say something like "hamare saath sampark rahein/sampark nirvāha karte rahein"?


----------



## Alfaaz

Qureshpor: As mentioned in the reply to greatbear, I was wondering if there is an expression/phrase other than "bane rahiye" that would (more) clearly/explicitly include the idea/meaning of raabitah and barqaraar/qaa'im.

Also, now that QP has mentioned it, how would one say "raabitah munqata3 ho gayaa hai"? _sampark toot gaya...(If Googletranslate is right)_


----------



## greatbear

Alfaaz said:


> greatbear: Interesting! It seemed casual; There is no doubt that _"bane rahiye" is 100 percent Hindi"._ By "shudh" Hindi, I meant what would be another word to replace "bane" (which seemed casual, at first) with something similar in meaning to _connected/rabitah/ in contact/on line, etc._ Google Translate gives "sampark" and Shabdkosh gives "nirvāha karna" for "maintain" , so could one say something like "hamare saath sampark rahein/sampark nirvāha karte rahein"?



"sampark" is used when someone is in touch with someone; on a TV/radio show, to remain in touch is not the thing involved. As for "nirvaaha", that has a completely different sense involved: "jivan nirvaaha karna" means to provide for/to sustain one's life. "Maintain" has a very different sense there.
Hamaare saath bane rahiye" has the meaning of "hamaare saath maujood rahiye", i.e. don't go away. I cannot imagine any other remark to replace it, when this one does the job so well.


----------



## Qureshpor

greatbear said:


> Hamaare saath bane rahiye" has the meaning of "hamaare saath maujood rahiye", i.e. don't go away. I cannot imagine any other remark to replace it, when this one does the job so well.




Is there any precedence in useage of "bane rahnaa" to mean "maujuud rahnaa"?


----------



## Illuminatus

I think (st least) a generation of use in popular media, both Radio and Television, where it is not only completely understood but is also very wide-spread, and the context in which this expression is used provides sufficient evidence for its meaning and its acceptability in that (and similar) context(s).


----------



## Qureshpor

Illuminatus said:


> I think (st least) a generation of use in popular media, both Radio and Television, where it is not only completely understood but is also very wide-spread, and the context in which this expression is used provides sufficient evidence for its meaning and its acceptability in that (and similar) context(s).



So, it is a "media only" expression?


----------



## Illuminatus

We also use it sometimes when talking to people over the phone. 

(Line par bane raho, main 2 minute mein aa raha hoon)

The more commonly used form is simply, "hold karo"

But, if I used "Line par bane raho", my friend would assume that I was alluding to the expression used commonly on radio/TV programs, so in some ways, it is a media expression.


----------



## Faylasoof

QURESHPOR said:


> Is there any precedence in useage of "bane rahnaa" to mean "maujuud rahnaa"?


 Yes! Please see below!


QURESHPOR said:


> So, it is a "media only" expression?


 I don't think so! (Below)


Illuminatus said:


> We also use it sometimes when talking to people over the phone.
> 
> (Line par bane raho, main 2 minute mein aa raha hoon)
> 
> The more commonly used form is simply, "hold karo"
> 
> But, if I used "Line par bane raho", my friend would assume that I was alluding to the expression used commonly on radio/TV programs, so in some ways, it is a media expression.


 I don't think _banaa rahnaa_ / _bane rahnaa _ to mean _wait / remain waiting / stay around_  is a new expression (ref: Platts)!! It has been in existence since the 19th century (end at least) with these meanings but its usage to mean _bane rahiye_ in the context above ( = stay around / wait),  is not what we find in Urdu at present - not commonly so - although once it might have been. It may be worth looking into. However, in Urdu (and of course Hindi) we still use _banaa rahnaa_ _/ bane rahnaa_ to mean: to continue, be maintained / permanent etc.

So to say _please hold on_ (on the phone) / _please wait_ etc. we of course use _intiZaar_ in Urdu: _intiZaar farmaa'eN/kareN_, or _ruke rahiye / raheN_, both being Colloquial Hindi usage too.


----------



## Qureshpor

Faylasoof SaaHib, thank you very much indeed for clearing up this matter.

Illuminatus SaaHib. It appears that "Platts" is not "redundant" after all! He does have some uses!


----------



## Illuminatus

I have no problem with Platts, Qureshpor SaaHib, mostly because I've never even seen this book. I've only heard about it on this forum.

Whatever it takes to convince you, I say!


----------



## Qureshpor

Illuminatus said:


> I have no problem with Platts, Qureshpor SaaHib, mostly because I've never even seen this book. I've only heard about it on this forum.
> 
> Whatever it takes to convince you, I say!



Fortunately, it is available online. I do think it is a "piece of art" and "Aladdin's Cave". No one can accuse him of being biased.

http://dsal.uchicago.edu/dictionaries/platts/

Regarding the second part of your comment (I know it was in jest), I have an open mind. But I do not accept everything at face value. I don't thnk there is any harm in asking a question. I have learnt a great deal from this forum and will no doubt continue to do so.


----------



## Faylasoof

Welcome QP SaaHib!

Platts is old! But old is gold! I've been using modern Urdu and Hindi lexicons too but resort to Platts when I need to see word usage in the past - but also the present. Many definitions still apply and it was very interesting to find _*bane rahiye *_with the meaning being used now having a much older usage than we suspect. 

I'm still interested in finding out if Urdu had this usage (_*bane rahiye*_) back then.


----------



## Alfaaz

Thanks everyone for the detailed replies!


----------



## Qureshpor

Faylasoof said:


> I'm still interested in finding out if Urdu had this usage (_*bane rahiye*_) back then.



This is the entry under "banaa rahnaa" in Nur-ul-Lughat.

laazim*-zindah rahnaa-salaamat rahnaa-maujuud rahnaa-Haazir rahnaa

thii agar barq-i-tajallii ko numaa'ish manzuur
ban ke shoxii tire chtivan meN banaa rahnaa thaa

Miir

* Transitive verb


----------

